# Easy Light Addon



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello all, for those who are like me and don't want to mess with wires, you can get a rechargeable flood\work light. I've added pictures and videos.

You will need a couple items
This is the "Stay Headlight" part that is attached to my snowblower holding the light. Here is the part number and link for purchase.
36202-767-C30
Part number 12 on the website.





Honda Power Equipment HS928K1 TA - SAVJ 5000001-9999999 DRIVEN PULLEY (1) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


Shop online for OEM DRIVEN PULLEY (1) parts that fit your Honda Power Equipment HS928K1 TA - SAVJ 5000001-9999999, search all our OEM Parts or call at 269-385-1540




www.hondapartsnation.com




$53.72

1/4 in - 20 Lock Nuts 
1/4 in Lock Washers 
1/4 in - 20 x 1 in Screws























All 3 bags are about $1-$2 each at Home Depot.

Here are the lights I chose, any of these 2 will work, both lights are about $50 each.








LED Work Light Rechargeable, Hurricane Preparedness Items Emergency Light Power Outage, 60W Portable Work Light Cordless Flood Light Battery Powered for Emergency Car Repairing Workshop Garage Fishing - - Amazon.com


LED Work Light Rechargeable, Hurricane Preparedness Items Emergency Light Power Outage, 60W Portable Work Light Cordless Flood Light Battery Powered for Emergency Car Repairing Workshop Garage Fishing - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com












KOKOIN 8500LM 100W COB Rechargeable Portable LED Work Light, Super Bright Waterproof Flood Lights for Outdoor Camping Hiking Emergency Car Repairing Workshop Job Site Lighting - - Amazon.com


KOKOIN 8500LM 100W COB Rechargeable Portable LED Work Light, Super Bright Waterproof Flood Lights for Outdoor Camping Hiking Emergency Car Repairing Workshop Job Site Lighting - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Heres my set up on my HS928, the light is super bright and last for a couple hours.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

would like to see better how you mount this.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

At Amtrak, I used to put magnetic, battery, red LED on the rear of flats when I moved them over the rails at night .... Those magnets were awesome ..... Our mechanics had white ones ... Not sure where they got them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> would like to see better how you mount this.


Looks like it's mounted on the stock stalk. (Couldn't resist... Okay, it's the Stay.)


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> Looks like it's mounted on the stock stalk. (Couldn't resist... Okay, it's the Stay.)


Haha that's correct. The screws on the red metal will fit the stay


----------

